# Alte WaKü für neue CPU



## chalkbag (20. März 2020)

*Alte WaKü für neue CPU*

Moin, 

ich habe mir gerade eine neue CPU bestellt (i5-9600KF) und jetzt komme ich gerade ins Grübeln ob wohl meine alte Kühlung ausreicht. Es handel sich um eine Corsair  H60 V2  die ich vor 3 1/2 Jahren gekauft habe und die meinen aktuellen i5 der 6ten Generation dauerhaft und sehr leise auf entspannten 30° hält. Was meint ihr dazu?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sinusspass (20. März 2020)

*AW: Alte WaKü für neue CPU*

Warum sollte das nicht gehen?
30°C glaube ich zwar nicht und es werden beim 9600kf sicher viel mehr werden, aber funktionieren wird das schon.


----------



## IICARUS (20. März 2020)

*AW: Alte WaKü für neue CPU*

Naja bei nur 800 Mhz kein Wunder... 
Siehe Multipikator von 8. Das ist bei mir Leerlauf mit idle.


----------



## drstoecker (21. März 2020)

*AW: Alte WaKü für neue CPU*

Sollte reichen!


----------



## Optiki (21. März 2020)

*AW: Alte WaKü für neue CPU*

Hoffentlich hast du dir auch gleich ein neues Mainboard bestellt, weil auf dem alten Board wird der 9600KF nicht laufen.


----------

